# Should I just ignore the pregnancy test?



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Lovely ladies.

I have now been confirmed on Monday as pregnant, and thankfully not a heterotopic pregnancy as was suggested last week. The relief is huge however it's still very early. Hydrosalpinix on my tube but not ectopic.

The doctor detected a fluttering in the right place along with a sack and yolk.   

I did another test to really confirm my dates so I could book my appointment with a midwife but the dates today are the same as 2 weeks ago saying "2-3" weeks. If conception was mid Feb I would have expected the number to have increased? Perhaps hcg levels can still not be very high and it doesn't necessarily mean a miscarriage?

I know I should just ignore this needless worry for now (I know I should!) as its such early days that really anything can happen... Plus there is nothing I can do if things are going wrong... It's just hard to not be hoping and wishing and praying that I might have found a small patch of luck.

I don't want to get to April 8th and my 9 week appointment and see nothing but am so scared again. I know this is going to be a super long hard journey with everything that has already happened.

Hmm, not even sure why I am writing this as I know what I should do. Ignore it, stop worrying and get on with the here and now. 

Ok, that's settled!   goodness it's hard this journey isn't it?

Thanks for letting me write.  

Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I just wanted to wish you luck for your scan in a couple of weeks. Also, I'm so sorry for your previous loss. I lost Eva and Joshua in September at 23+1. We are now expecting again (21 weeks), but still don't believe it. I haven't bought anything, or will I until maybe 28 weeks, if we get there. I think it's normal to worry. I know I've worried alot more this time round!

Love daisy. Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Do not i repeat do not i repeat again lol do not go by these stupid stupid tests !!! 

They are so misleading & cause lots of unessacary worry to pregnant ladies!!! 

A girl I cycled with was stuck on 2-3 weeks for nearly 4 weeks, she had her scan & was absolutely fine, I've read loads on here about the un reliability of those damn tests. 


Your pregnant & that's how it's going to stay hun, forget the test & all the best in the future Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd go a step further than not doing repeat testing - I'd go so far as to advise not take on too much credence to the 'dating scan'. either... when I had my initial dating scan at my local hospital (I already had my EDD from my fertility clinic) - the sonographer argued black and white that I was 6 WEEKS behind with my dates....when I argued back that there was NO MISTAKE with 'my dates' as this was an icsi baby - she soon shut up...towards the end of my pregnancy they also brought forward my section date as baby was measuring larger than average across the head and tummy - I was deeply shocked when this tiny skinned rabbit was thrust over the curtain - I was expecting Mike Tyson - and got a weeny 6lb 3.5oz bundle - needless to say nothing we'd bought fit her, and we had to dash out and buy tiny baby clothes !!!

The important thing is you're pregnant.... baby is where he or she should be - you won't see too much at your first couple of scans - I understand that you're very concerned and worried - you're carrying the most precious cargo in the world - just try and relax and bond with your baby.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for a (relatively) stress free, wonderful pregnancy.
best wishes
Sheila


----------

